# Returning to Spain soon and must find work...



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Hola!
I have been looking for work in Spain since I left at the end of 2006. I love Spain very much and look forward to making it my home. So far, I haven't had any luck finding work there. Every place I have applied won't hire me because I don't have EU citizenship. I found work there before and i think i can do it again. I must because it is my goal to get EU citizenship there somehow. Also, there are so many other foreigners there finding work and surviving, why can't i? So if you know of any kind of work there, preferably along the Costa Blanca, please let me know. Gracias!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

xiaohouzi said:


> Every place I have applied won't hire me because I don't have EU citizenship. I found work there before and i think i can do it again. I must because it is my goal to get EU citizenship there somehow. Also, there are so many other foreigners there finding work and surviving, why can't i?


When were you last here? - Things here have WORSENED RADICALLY in the last 18 months for everybody - incl Spaniards. 

There is so much EU labour from countries that recently integrated into the EU (2007) that there is no need for an employer to have the extra red tape of sponsoring a non EU national.

The Spanish government is currently assisting unemployed non-EU nationals to return home. 

Sorry - but you asked.


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> When were you last here? - Things here have WORSENED RADICALLY in the last 18 months for everybody - incl Spaniards.
> 
> There is so much EU labour from countries that recently integrated into the EU (2007) that there is no need for an employer to have the extra red tape of sponsoring a non EU national.
> 
> ...


There must be some way... I don't want to be trapped alone in america forever without my family... Thanks anyway.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

xiaohouzi said:


> There must be some way... I don't want to be trapped alone in america forever without my family... Thanks anyway.


Fully understand - BUT since the rules have tightened YOU need to get your EU status sorted. You say your wife is EU. Spain or somewhere else?. 

If Spain, YOU really need to get to the Spanish Embassy (or consulate) with a copy of your marriage certificate and plea your case. If somewhere else - then you need to see that countries authorities. And it's VERY possible you may need to make those visits with your wife. I say this as my wifes' friend had to fly several times to Peru to attend meeting with her husband. 

I can tell you that if the marriage was not registered in Spain (i.e you married for example in China and forget to register here) then it gets VERY messy. 

It's a different thing but I've two Spanish friends who cannot marry here as the guys divorce from a previous Spanish wife is not recognised by Spanish law as it was performed when they lived in France and when divorce here was illegal. So his case as to be heard by the "Constitutional Courts" (it's a formality but necessary) - He has a date in 2010.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

On the Spanish news this morning they announced that two major car manufacturing comanies are laying of hundreds of workers, so those workers will add to the contruction workers who are out of work here due to the property crisis/credit crunch/recession, so I doubt getting EU citizenship is gonna help in any way atall. 

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> On the Spanish news this morning they announced that two major car manufacturing comanies are laying of hundreds of workers, so those workers will add to the contruction workers who are out of work here due to the property crisis/credit crunch/recession, so I doubt getting EU citizenship is gonna help in any way atall. Jo


I heard this :- Ford in Valencia 1200 - Opel 600 (for 3 months?) and SEAT are ceasing to work night shifts.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> I heard this :- Ford in Valencia 1200 - Opel 600 (for 3 months?) and SEAT are ceasing to work night shifts.


Sadly, my spanish is not brilliant (understatement), but I managed to understand the basics. sounds bad doent it - the knock on effect is worrying

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

It's going to rough around the Ford plant for sure. We've Spanish friends near there (both early retired) - many of their neighbours work there. Cant remember where Opel was (Zaragoza I think) - Seat is BCN. 

If the report was correct - most will be able to claim "El Paro" until they're re-employed. This may soften the blow a bit for some if not all.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ad infintum............


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry to seem callous, but just because it's important to YOU doesn't mean the authorities have to change the law to make it happen. I have seen this many times on other sites where US citizens have all sorts of reasons why they MUST live and work in the EU. Despite being told frequently, it crops up time and time again. You can always travel to Spain and stay illegally until they have another amnesty which is what many non- EU citizens do. I am not advising it but if you are so determined then it is an option.


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! I don't expect anyone to change laws because of me...
All i want is to be able to live and work in the EU, legally. Do you think it is too much to ask for? Surely there are some Europeans who want to live in the u.s. so let's do an exchange! I promise to be a good European! I have already volunteered, paid taxes in Europe and given lots of money to the Spanish government. I want to find out more about amnesty. I have heard that it has happened twice in the last 5 or 6 years so i wonder what the conditions have to be like before the King decides to grant certain people amnesty. And what besides being in Spain must one do? Yes, so there is another option. Thanks for any information about this matter!

Cheers!





carefreebrit said:


> Sorry to seem callous, but just because it's important to YOU doesn't mean the authorities have to change the law to make it happen. I have seen this many times on other sites where US citizens have all sorts of reasons why they MUST live and work in the EU. Despite being told frequently, it crops up time and time again. You can always travel to Spain and stay illegally until they have another amnesty which is what many non- EU citizens do. I am not advising it but if you are so determined then it is an option.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I WOULD NOT BANK ON MANY MORE AMNESTIES.

It has NOTHING to do with the King - Only politicians. And given the current unemployment situation here - they're under EXTREME pressure not to make it worse by legalising illegals. Unemployment is a HUGE vote loser.

There was a labour demand before (due to an artificial building boom), but the number of EU members has increased since 1/1/07- there's masses of LEGAL CHEAP LABOUR - Much of the illegal labour originated in these states anyway. And there are other states clamouring to get in. Also many Companies are shutting factories here to open new ones in these new CHEAP LABOUR member states - esp engineering - because of the price advantages. I've friends in large specialist engineering companies who've been relocated to Eastern Euro states and had to accept new salaries in line with local wages - or become unemployed.

Spain took a certain amount of criticism within the EU because of the amnesties - and is now far more active in detection/prevention/deportation using grants from EU coffers. 

iirc they were NOT citizenship amnesties, only residence/work permits! - i.e YOU HAD TO HAVE A JOB to be legalised. And as you know - finding illegal work now is near impossible. There were also many FALSE rumours of additional amnesties - some fostered by the groups "helping" illegals in.

In addition to the one or two that have existed - they were also special agreements with many South American states - whereby "illegals" could return home and apply for a preferential visa. There are special agreements with South America for historical reasons - for example many South American nationals CAN join the Spanish Armed Forces.

Use your Romanian route.


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> I WOULD NOT BANK ON MANY MORE AMNESTIES.
> 
> It has NOTHING to do with the King - Only politicians. And given the current unemployment situation here - they're under EXTREME pressure not to make it worse by legalising illegals. Unemployment is a HUGE vote loser.
> 
> ...


Chris (Madrid),
Thanks for the great advice! You are very knowledgeable about all this and i really appreciate your advice. I will try the Romanian route first and see what happens. By the way, I just spoke to a prospective employer in Palma who may or many not hire me in mid-October. I told him that I will be in Lyon next month and would be happy to pop down to Majorca for an interview. 
What, may i ask, is it that you do?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

xiaohouzi said:


> What, may i ask, is it that you do?


Don't panic! - but I work in a town hall - basically I look after just about everything "technical"!.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh

How peoples circumstances can change so quickly 
Did you get divorced and return to education??? 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/fr...nce/10300-looking-student-apartment-lyon.html

Whats all this about then?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope the wife doesn't know about the girlfriend!!!


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Are you all that bored? It's very simple, I'm going on vacation next week and i will be staying most of the time with my friend in Lyon who is looking for an apartment before i arrive. So as not to waste my time, i will be looking for work there and hopefully land an interview in Spain (i have a layover there). Got it? ... and yes, they know each other. I can't believe how suspicious everyone is... Ever heard of judge not...? After all the celebrity scandals out there, how do you find time for gossip on this level? Go ahead and judge if that's what your life is about but i have been honest. Ciao!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xiaohouzi said:


> Are you all that bored? It's very simple, I'm going on vacation next week and i will be staying most of the time with my friend in Lyon who is looking for an apartment before i arrive. So as not to waste my time, i will be looking for work there and hopefully land an interview in Spain (i have a layover there). Got it? ... and yes, they know each other. I can't believe how suspicious everyone is... Ever heard of judge not...? After all the celebrity scandals out there, how do you find time for gossip on this level? Go ahead and judge if that's what your life is about but i have been honest. Ciao!



Also from the france forum......



xiaohouzi said:


> "Moving to Lyon at the end of the month and looking for an apartment near Lyon 1. Also, I'm hoping to attend Lyon 2 at some point but i know that first i will need to go to a language school for French. Any recommendations? The plan is to study French enough to get into the language program at Lyon 2 if i'm not too old! I would like to get a degree in German and improve my French enough to open some EU doors. I'm checking all my options to get EU residency and/or citizenship. Merci!"




Jo x


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Bravo! Let's smear this guy.... we really don't know anything about him but lets just do our best to make him feel unwelcome here!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey man no one is smearing you
But we're trying to offer advice when there seem to be two totally different scenarios and we have no idea which is correct


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW Well I'm confused on this one >.< We have the already established Romainian route, agreed your long term goal is Spain but right now don't bother! Get experiance in working in an EU country and also how things work here. I used to dream of working in the US after looking into the system I found that it was way out of my abilities, I just coulden't handle the visa all the time >.< my friend has just married an American and has been working on his ranch for a few years visas were the issue for her. So now I'm staying closer to home and have many friends in Benidorm so thats where I'm heading.
Emma(who is still completely confused)


----------



## xiaohouzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks. Unfortunately, my life is often so complex that it does involve two different scenarios. When you don't have a lot of options, you keep the few that you have open. It is true that I want to live and work in Spain. I love Spain more than any other place i have lived. I would consider living in Lyon if I can't find work in Spain and i find opportunities there such as work and school. My friend is already there and I will visit her during my vacation but she would like to find her own apt. before i arrive. I will spend my free time looking for work and applying to schools there and hopefully will hear from a company in Spain who has expressed interest in hiring me. I thought that a forum like this would be a good source of information... I hope that those, if any, who respond to my thread can offer positive advice instead of wasting their time making useless comments about my personal life as if they have nothing better to do. 

A British friend of mine that i worked with in China once told me that he didn't really care about returning to England because the English today are s__t. Those were his words and I hope he is just wrong although he seemed to be a great chap. I would like to think that there are some good Brits out there like him and not like the other Brit i met in China who was just trying to see how many birds he could shag before his visa expired. I have no grief with you, Stravinsky.

Cheers!




QUOTE=Stravinsky;58116]Hey man no one is smearing you
But we're trying to offer advice when there seem to be two totally different scenarios and we have no idea which is correct [/QUOTE]


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xiaohouzi said:


> A British friend of mine that i worked with in China once told me that he didn't really care about returning to England because the English today are s__t. Those were his words and I hope he is just wrong although he seemed to be a great chap. I would like to think that there are some good Brits out there like him and not like the other Brit i met in China who was just trying to see how many birds he could shag before his visa expired. I have no grief with you, Stravinsky.


[/QUOTE]

This is a case of how to make friends and influence people .... yes?
You are posting on a forum with British Expats 


I'm sorry, I think you're wasting your time here
I wish you well in your studies in Lyon with your girlfriend or your future with your wife in Romania .... good luck!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Not all Brits are s**ts.....but this Brit does get tired of giving her advice and then the story changes.....and no, I'm not bored, do not judge and have no intention of smearing you.....but please, if you come asking for our advice, at least tell us the whole story and not change it as often as your underwear!!


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Not all Brits are s**ts.....but this Brit does get tired of giving her advice and then the story changes.....and no, I'm not bored, do not judge and have no intention of smearing you.....but please, if you come asking for our advice, at least tell us the whole story and not change it as often as your underwear!!


i agree Pasanada i got lost ages ago with this guy >.<


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

So did I when homophobic and racist accusations were thrown at me simply for giving advice what wasn't well received......oh well, all you can do is try to help people, advice is free, what people choose to do with it is their business.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

All Brits are ****s you say, well thats not a very nice thing to say now is it 

Good luck with your wife, girlfriend, boyfriend or whatever else you think up next - lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Moi, a ****???? Damn, should have gone for being a w***e, it pays better!!! LOL


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Moi, a ****???? Damn, should have gone for being a w***e, it pays better!!! LOL


How much do "Waite's" get paid in the South thse days - lol

Is a "waite" someone who is engaged to be married to a waiter - no reply required


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Waites????? You need some private tuition in the world of the......ahem......anyway..... LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Moi, a ****???? Damn, should have gone for being a w***e, it pays better!!! LOL


Ok, call me dumb, but what is "w***e???? 

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Whore. 

HTH


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Whore.
> 
> HTH


Duh!! I knew that really!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You did however, Sunny was WAY off the mark.....I think!! LOL


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Riveting*

I know I am weeks after the event but this has made for compelling reading! I would love to know how Xiao has gone with his interview in the south of Spain...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jockm said:


> I know I am weeks after the event but this has made for compelling reading! I would love to know how Xiao has gone with his interview in the south of Spain...


jock - it's 2009!

a year later......................................................


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The day the U.S. welcomes EU jobseekers with open arms maybe the EU will do likewise for US citizens wishing to work in the EU??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The day the U.S. welcomes EU jobseekers with open arms maybe the EU will do likewise for US citizens wishing to work in the EU??


was that a pig just flew past?






oh no



I just imagined it!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This guy is a dreamer. Trying to get a job in any of the former Communist-bloc states is not on the cards for a non-Czech/Romanian/Polish etc speaking U.S. citizen unless you have some specialist skill and will work for peanuts.
And before you can work legally you need to obtain a Residency Permit which specifically states you have permission to work and that is not easy to do. The Czechs recently starting deporting U.S.citizens who fell foul of the new Shengen rules.
I know, I've lived in Central/Eastern Europe.
The weather's getting cold in the more northern countries, the credit crunch is biting....people's fancies turn to dreams of warmer, sunnier climes where jobs are ripe for plucking like oranges on the ever-abundant citrus trees.
Dreams...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> This guy is a dreamer. Trying to get a job in any of the former Communist-bloc states is not on the cards for a non-Czech/Romanian/Polish etc sopeaking U.S. citizen unless you have some specialist skill.
> Before you can work legally you need to obtain a Residency Permit which specifically states you have permission to work and that is not easy to do.
> I know, I've lived in Central/Eastern Europe.
> The weather's getting cold in the more northern countries, the credit crunch is biting....people's fancies turn to dreams of warmer, sunnier climes where jobs are ripe for plucking like oranges on the ever-abundant citrus trees.
> Dreams...


ooooh you are being poetic today M !!  dont forget though that this is a very old post!

Sue x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> ooooh you are being poetic today M !!  dont forget though that this is a very old post!
> 
> Sue x


Ah, Sue, I do come over all lyrical from time to time
And speaking of dreamers, has the M&S in La Canada dream become a reality yet?
(Too idle to scroll back and find original on-topic thread)


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> ooooh you are being poetic today M !!  dont forget though that this is a very old post!
> 
> Sue x


Don't worry Sue, the old ones are best ones. I also wonder how he got on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> Don't worry Sue, the old ones are best ones. I also wonder how he got on.


Havent seen you around for a while Mickybob?? Glad you still pop in from time to time 

Jo xxx


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Woops!*

How embarrassing!!

But it _was_ a goodie!


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Follow on...*

Hi Micky Bob,

You might find a little googlin' brings some further insight - curiosity got the better of me and I did it!

As we say, cheers!

Jockm


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Ah, Sue, I do come over all lyrical from time to time
> And speaking of dreamers, has the M&S in La Canada dream become a reality yet?
> (Too idle to scroll back and find original on-topic thread)


Im checking now M and will get back to all you lovely ladies with M&S withdrawal symptoms asap!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

THe opening of M & S has been put back to the 14th November ....... it may change one week either side but thats the "official" opening date they themselves are now putting out.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> THe opening of M & S has been put back to the 14th November ....... it may change one week either side but thats the "official" opening date they themselves are now putting out.
> 
> Sue :ranger:


Oooh, just in time for an M&S Christmas!! What bliss....hope they have a food section!
xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Oooh, just in time for an M&S Christmas!! What bliss....hope they have a food section!
> xxx


huh, cant afford M&S or christmas 

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> huh, cant afford M&S or christmas
> 
> Jo xx


Sounds like you're getting into Scrooge mode...
Bah humbug!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Oooh, just in time for an M&S Christmas!! What bliss....hope they have a food section!
> xxx


Apparently Tally it will have a food hall!! yippee!! I need to start saving up !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Sounds like you're getting into Scrooge mode...
> Bah humbug!


Sounds like I've just had to pay the school fees AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOL!!!  


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmmm, I thought you were saving up for all the coffees I wish to scrounge!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Mmmm, I thought you were saving up for all the coffees I wish to scrounge!


You are paying for those Mr H !!!!! you cant expect to take women out and then ask them to pay !!! my goodness ........... manners!

 Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Mmmm, I thought you were saving up for all the coffees I wish to scrounge!


So when is this monumentous "coffee" gonna take place???

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sue, I am the ultimate gentleman and always let Jojo go first. Monday would be good if that works for you young lady.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Sue, I am the ultimate gentleman and always let Jojo go first. Monday would be good if that works for you young lady.


Cant do monday, the children have a day off school (bank holiday???) and I have visitors til Wednesday!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

arggggggggggggggh Im not in the office all next week, back in on the 19th ..... but it does mean I could probably get up to Marbella next week instead ??

Sue lane:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No problems. Thursday is good, Jojo-more time for you to save up for the cortados.

Sue happy to meet in Marbella/Estepona on Monday or Wednesday. I'll actually be there on Saturday too. I have been "volunteered" to cover the exhibition there this weekend.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> No problems. Thursday is good, Jojo-more time for you to save up for the cortados.
> 
> Sue happy to meet in Marbella/Estepona on Monday or Wednesday. I'll actually be there on Saturday too. I have been "volunteered" to cover the exhibition there this weekend.


Wedneday may be ok for me Steve .... can we hang on before confirming I just need to check a couple of potential appointments I have .... but I think its good ... Monday is a bank holiday so I may get a day out with the husband if Im lucky! lol

Sue


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sure, no hassle. I look forward to seeing you both.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... well I cant do Wednesday, so you're on your own with him Sue AAAAGGGHHH, take a gun and some mace spray in your handbag LOL

jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> ... well I cant do Wednesday, so you're on your own with him Sue AAAAGGGHHH, take a gun and some mace spray in your handbag LOL
> 
> jo xxx


Well what about another day ??? in Marbella ??


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> ... well I cant do Wednesday, so you're on your own with him AAAAGGGHHH, take a gun and some mace spray in your handbag LOL
> 
> jo xxx



Why would I want a gun or mace spray? I am sure Sue is a perfectly charming Yorkshire Lass. I don't carry a handbag, as you well know.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Why would I want a gun or mace spray? I am sure Sue is a perfectly charming Yorkshire Lass. I don't carry a handbag, as you well know.


Listen I will put Wednesday in my diary - Estepona ? and obviously if Jo can make a different day we can look to change it ... Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Listen I will put Wednesday in my diary - Estepona ? and obviously if Jo can make a different day we can look to change it ... Sue x



I can do Thursday??? Wednesday I'll still have my visitor until the evening


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I can do Thursday??? Wednesday I'll still have my visitor until the evening
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Shall we check in on this again at the start of next week ? a the moment Thursday is ok for me but that may change .... but I will mark it in my diary for now

How complicated is it to meet for a coffee!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Shall we check in on this again at the start of next week ? a the moment Thursday is ok for me but that may change .... but I will mark it in my diary for now
> 
> How complicated is it to meet for a coffee!!!!!


....... and we havent even decided where yet... have we???????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> ....... and we havent even decided where yet... have we???????????
> 
> Jo xxx


NO! that would require further in depth discussion and deliberation! lol xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I suppose today would be out of the question?? I'm free, you're in Málaga and "himself" is only up the road in Fuengirola ???????? mind you I look a mess today, didnt have time to wash my hair this morning!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I suppose today would be out of the question?? I'm free, you're in Málaga and "himself" is only up the road in Fuengirola ???????? mind you I look a mess today, didnt have time to wash my hair this morning!
> 
> Jo xx


ha ha ha unfortunately I have someone coming in for a meeting today so will no doubt have to have lunch with them ...... phew this is difficult! Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> ha ha ha unfortunately I have someone coming in for a meeting today so will no doubt have to have lunch with them ...... phew this is difficult! Sue x



.... and we're supposed to be intelligent women and we cant even organise a "coffee up" in a coffee bar (as opposed to a p*** up in a brewery!!) 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sad as I am free Jojo until 5pm. Would have been time for a "quick one"


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Sad as I am free Jojo until 5pm. Would have been time for a "quick one"


You see if you are going to be lecherous Im not meeting you  just behave yourself Mr H!!!!! Why cant we all meet together ... I know it may mean waiting but its difficult enough to get one date right let alone two!!!! Sue x


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> Havent seen you around for a while Mickybob?? Glad you still pop in from time to time
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, I have to pop in every now and then, just to make sure you are all behaving yourselves, (and staying on topic ) We got our M&S a couple of months ago, cant keep TOH out of there. Looking forward to M&S socks for Xmas.:lol::lol::lol: Must go, work to do. :focus:


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jockm said:


> Hi Micky Bob,
> 
> You might find a little googlin' brings some further insight - curiosity got the better of me and I did it!
> 
> ...



You should have put the links up Jockm.:ranger:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Hi Jo, I have to pop in every now and then, just to make sure you are all behaving yourselves, (and staying on topic ) We got our M&S a couple of months ago, cant keep TOH out of there. Looking forward to M&S socks for Xmas.:lol::lol::lol: Must go, work to do. :focus:


Its a good job you do MB!! We do tend to go off on a tangent sometimes! lol :focus: muchas gracias! Sue x


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Its a good job you do MB!! We do tend to go off on a tangent sometimes! lol :focus: muchas gracias! Sue x


Sue, I cant belive that for a moment, Jojo is too much of a stickler for the rules. She'll soon cut you off.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> Sue, I cant belive that for a moment, Jojo is too much of a stickler for the rules. She'll soon cut you off.


Hey you!!! I'm listening you know!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Leche-rous? Nope un cortado and in my favourite bars it is more like un café nube - so not much milk at all. 

Whever works for you guys - I think you will find I am better at directions than Jojo - we all remember the last time she tried to find you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Leche-rous? Nope un cortado and in my favourite bars it is more like un café nube - so not much milk at all.
> 
> Whever works for you guys - I think you will find I am better at directions than Jojo - we all remember the last time she tried to find you!


You two sort out where! I'm a "coke light" kinda person so anywhere will suit me as long as its easy to find :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Anywhen after wednesday for me. I cant do this afternoon now either, I've gotta pick the kids up early from school cos I nearly forgot my daughter has another doctors appointment. That should be fun!!

Jo xxx


----------

